# SD picture distribution via RF modulator



## dclaypool (Jul 11, 2005)

Current setup is a 622 and I'm feeding the RF output signal throughout the house. Planning on getting a HWS to replace the 622 in the living room and a Joey for the bedroom. That covers the primary viewing areas, but we have casual viewing sometimes in the kitchen and in my wife's office. Anyone had any success in grabbing the composite video and L/R audio signals from the HWS and feeding that into an RF modulator? Either a discrete one or through an old VCR?


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

I understand what you want to do...............but I think all that you will accomplish is mirroring what is on the hopper & not be able to watch a different channel like you could with the 622


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RF modulation of video is dead.

Long live HDMI or wireless distribution.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes it is doable. Lots of folks doing exactly that.


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

I was told by Dish that I would not be able to mirror the Hopper to other rooms. I switched to Dish anyway and was happy to find I could use my previous Directv setup to mirror my unimportant viewing rooms. I use a RF modulator as you suggested. The picture in those 4 rooms look good, much better than they did with my Directv equipment.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Anything is possible with the right equipment. If you just need SD mirroring - the Hopper has composite video and analog audio outputs that can feed an RF modulator. And there are sources for those RF modulators.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

I use the audio and video outs form my living room Hopper to feed a 34 inch in the kitchen area. It works fine. The only thing is there is a slight audio delay between the HDMI and analog outputs which is annoying if you are in hearing of both speakers. I just turn the living room system down


----------



## charlesrshell (Feb 24, 2008)

dclaypool said:


> Current setup is a 622 and I'm feeding the RF output signal throughout the house. Planning on getting a HWS to replace the 622 in the living room and a Joey for the bedroom. That covers the primary viewing areas, but we have casual viewing sometimes in the kitchen and in my wife's office. Anyone had any success in grabbing the composite video and L/R audio signals from the HWS and feeding that into an RF modulator? Either a discrete one or through an old VCR?


I have three RF Modulators installed on three of my HWSs. Modulators send SD signal to my home distribution system just like the VIP722 use to do. All the TVs in my home that do not have a Hopper or Joey have a choice of three different Hoppers to view from the RF Modulators. Works great.


----------



## phillipmc83 (Jan 3, 2015)

Just be sure to use a separate coax cable for this. Please do not try to combine the signal into the hopper/joey system.


----------



## DN2014 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have 11 TV's in my home network. Dish equipment consist of a Hopper 2 , 2 Joeys, & and one Super Joey.
All the dish equipment is connected to a TV via HDML
Seven of the TV's are mirrored on the hopper, super joey and one joey using "Channel Plus" units.
A Blue Ray is also mirrored.
Channel Plus programed :
Hopper Ch 63
Super joey CH 54
Joey CH 41
Blue Ray Ch 47
These are all channels that are not used on my 17 OTA channels.
System works great. Most of these 7 TV's are smaller than 47", so they look pretty good!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

phillipmc83 said:


> Just be sure to use a separate coax cable for this. Please do not try to combine the signal into the hopper/joey system.


Exactly correct. The coax used for the Hopper / Joey network must be separate from the coax used for RF distribution. You can also use the RF distribution network for OTA as well, as another poster pointed out.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

Does Dish object to these kinds of setups? When I had cable we only paid for one outlet and just split the feed to run to 4 other TV's but I don't think the cable co would have been too pleased.


----------



## charlesrshell (Feb 24, 2008)

Why would Dish object? It would be nice if the Hoppers had built in modulators like the VIP 722k has for folks that have bunches of TVs in their home. Be nice too if the OTA module was built in. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Why would Dish give you more than one live output on a piece of hardware if they objected to you splitting it to more than one TV? You cannot get independent viewing with these setups which would require other equipment and costs.


----------

